# They er Back !!!



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn you. Almost 2 months until I can get down for a trip.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

nice fish but can't believe you ran a towel or something thru it's jaw like that


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Those are FishGrips


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Really nice catch there!
Have to share what worked for you, bait and location?
I've seen few reports, seems like most the Red's and Trout have been up shallow and in creaks, your pic looks like sand - were you in surf?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

SENC beach would be my guess.


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

Meakle said:


> Really nice catch there!
> Have to share what worked for you, bait and location?
> I've seen few reports, seems like most the Red's and Trout have been up shallow and in creaks, your pic looks like sand - were you in surf?


Ocean Isle surf, fresh cut mullet ... released without any towel injury !!


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thats awesome catch at OIB in surf, appreciate the info
Thanks!


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I Love It!!


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Good lookin fish!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

OUTSTANDING! Will be in the surf in 6 days hope the bite stays on. Looking at water temps it loks like it is going to be a beautiful spring.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Linecranker (Jan 21, 2006)

*Gives hope*

Let us hope that is a harbinger for the season.


----------



## offroad (Sep 16, 2011)

*4 days later !!*


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work, Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Tc27612 (May 4, 2011)

Hey offroad, great catches. I'm heading down this week to oak island and then easter weekend heading to ocean isle. At ocean isle I usually fish the east end but have fished the west end also. If I see you out there catching them all, I'll stop by and say hello. 

Tim


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I gotta quit doin yard work and go fishing........nice catch!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

damn those is some nice fishys!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice catches.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Any towel injury on this one?!


----------

